# Introducing "Buck Commander" Scent Elimination Products



## Buckaddicts (Feb 5, 2010)

Here is the new BC Scent products

We have the following:

Earth and Unscented Scent spray 16 oz and 32 oz

Earth and Unscented Shampoo

Earth and Unscented Laundry detergent

Earth and Unscented Wipes 15 count package

Earth and Unscented Spray Lotion 4 oz Bottle

Earth and Pine Scent Bands "No more safety pin wafers"

Earth Scent beads for your cloths storage

Stick type Deodorant Unscented

Unscented Bar soap

Mineral attractant 

Gun Oil

Energy Shots


check us out buckaddicts.com


----------



## HoodIN (Mar 27, 2006)

Sweet!!! Is this a online thing or are any retailers picking this up?


----------



## AM OUTDOORS (Aug 6, 2007)

I have questions also. PM sent.


----------



## INBOWHNTR (Jul 17, 2006)

I used this stuff last year. I had very good luck with it. You guys should give it a try.


----------



## Athens1 (Jan 28, 2008)

ttt


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Athens1 said:


> ttt


Well looky who is online...


TTT for Allen and his great company.

I used these products last year and they work great

I highly recommend the

Body wash/shampoo
Detergent
earth bands
scent spray
lotion (((( this is the bomb))) most scent products dry you out,,this stuff is great on the hands.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

HoodIN said:


> Sweet!!! Is this a online thing or are any retailers picking this up?


www.buckaddicts.com


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

Rodney....your not giving up on baking soda are you....:wink:


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Okie101 said:


> Rodney....your not giving up on baking soda are you....:wink:


heavens no... it is a vital part of my scent killing routine.

it goes on the outer layers:wink:


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

Didn't think so......I like it to....


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Okie101 said:


> Didn't think so......I like it to....


see post 71

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1052764&highlight=baking+soda&page=2


:wink::wink:


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

Yeah.... I saw that...your the one that got me hooked on it...:shade:


----------



## basinhunter (Aug 14, 2007)

I plan on using these products this coming season. Heard good reviews so far.


----------



## archeryhunterME (Feb 12, 2006)

Rodney,

Thanks for the link to that thread, I had never used BS but it sounds like it works great!


----------



## saddleman37 (May 17, 2009)

this is great better not let the wife see this post she will have to get some today. am going to wait till june to get some of this stuff.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Okie101 said:


> Yeah.... I saw that...your the one that got me hooked on it...:shade:


I have been addicted to Buck Addicts/baking soda combo for about 8 months now...I dont think I will ever be able to kick it....

It is almost unfair to the deer.:wink:


----------



## Buckaddicts (Feb 5, 2010)

By the end of next week we will finish the dealer locator. This is available online and at dealers across the country..


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

Buck addicts is awesome. I hunt on the ground and I had 4 doe feed by me at about 25 yards in early October when it was warm. Later on in the season I had a avg. 8 point at 18 yards and they never new I was there. Great stuff!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## Flintlock1776 (Aug 19, 2006)

Compelling packaging. You have Chipper Jones? My son's baseball hero when he grew up in Atlanta! Cool beans!


----------

